# Customer Interferes With Prep Work



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Unreal - my customer, when I was not on the job, decides to cut a chunk of drywall out and damage the wall, and give me unnecessary extra work. 

Be aware, there was not even a crack in these areas. There was ONLY a slight bulge in the wall, my guess is that it was from settlement or a previous crack repair. 

I showed up on Saturday to remove wallpaper, and he took it upon himself to hack into the wall. All this did was waste time. By the time I fill this hole and tape it, the area will still have a slight bulge! 

Where do these people come from?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Change order and move on. He is your customer, what do you want from us?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

You are going to have to charge him for it. Am I missing something?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also learn how to repair that hole with out leaving a bulge. Its not hard.

Pat


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Based on the commentary I have read from you, you have everything figured out. Walk away from this guy because if he is the same from your other thread, he feels better qualified than you to do the job. Let him finish it and tap one of the other countless leads I'm sure you have.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Was this one of the premier interior designers that you are respected by?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Change order and move on. He is your customer, what do you want from us?


*I want nothing from you!* Please ignore my posts and likewise, I will ignore yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Was this one of the premier interior designers that you are respected by?
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


No TJ. An a-hole of a customer that got me from the Internet! Damn google!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> *I want nothing from you!* Please ignore my posts and likewise, I will ignore yours! :thumbsup:


Speaking of "ignore". If you go to your user CP, scroll down on the left side and select "edit ignore list". Its a wonderful tool. :yes:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Also learn how to repair that hole with out leaving a bulge. Its not hard.
> 
> Pat


Dude, I did years of fire and water damage work, and I also painted many 
foreclosures with tons of drywall replacement and patches to deal with!

I can patch with the best of them! 

Just curoius, what products would you use here and explain your repair method?


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Speaking of "ignore". If you go to your user CP, scroll down on the left side and select "edit ignore list". Its a wonderful tool. :yes:


Thank you! Will get on it!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> Dude, I did years of fire and water damage work, and I also painted many
> foreclosures with tons of drywall replacement and patches to deal with!
> 
> I can patch with the best of them!
> ...


How do you do it? I could use some tips. Steve Richards method isn't always the best fit...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Dude, I did years of fire and water damage work, and I also painted many
> foreclosures with tons of drywall replacement and patches to deal with!
> 
> I can patch with the best of them!
> ...



Look, from reading all your posts it seems your in the wrong forum. DIY might be better suited for you. Your customers buy the paint, they finish your prep work for you. you have trouble patching stuff with out leaving bulges. The list goes on and on.

Good luck

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Look, from reading all your posts it seems your in the wrong forum. DIY might be better suited for you. Your customers buy the paint, they finish your prep work for you. you have trouble patching stuff with out leaving bulges. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Pat


Pat, now look what you did to Philly.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> How do you do it? I could use some tips. Steve Richards method isn't always the best fit...


??
It's all in the estimating, TJ

I ran into this Friday... and I'm estimating 7 cardboard shields, and 2 refrigerator boxes.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Why do I see a lock-down of this thread in the near future?


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Why do I see a lock-down of this thread in the near future?


Noooooo! Not a lock down. I am learning so much.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Look, from reading all your posts it seems your in the wrong forum. DIY might be better suited for you. Your customers buy the paint, they finish your prep work for you. you have trouble patching stuff with out leaving bulges. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Pat


 

Pat,
the customer bought the paint for his own home.
the customer didn't finish any prep, he started it without my approval! There was actually no prep work required until he took a butcher knife and when ballistic!
I am not having trouble patching anything! (the trouble is - a difficult customer that thinks he knows it all. Kinda like you do).
Pat you are mis-qouting me and creating your own story! I understand that most painters didn't graduate high school! You are forgiven Sir! 

Good luck getting that GED!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Pat,
> 
> the customer bought the paint for his own home.
> the customer didn't finish any prep, he started it without my approval! There was actually no prep work required until he took a butcher knife and when ballistic!
> ...



I never did graduate high school. Got thrown out and My dad made me join the Marines. Got my GED when I was stationed in Okinawa. :thumbup:

Pat


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

While it is the HO's property, it is your job. Sounds like you need to take control of it. If you are incapable of doing so or the HO won't let you, find some sort of compromise to get it done and get out.....or just get out.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> How do you do it? I could use some tips. Steve Richards method isn't always the best fit...
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


This was the advice I gave the customer! He didn't want to listen!


Replace Drywall
Check for structure issue
Fix Structure if needed
Install Drywall as shown in diagram
*Professional techniques used to install*
Liquid nails on studs
Drywall screws
Tape and finish with joint compound, using a wide taping blade 14"


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> ??
> It's all in the estimating, TJ
> 
> I ran into this Friday... and I'm estimating 7 cardboard shields, and 2 refrigerator boxes.


Steve, I have installed drywall in complete rooms.
I think you are missing my point to this thread!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You did make it sound that after you tried to fix the homeowners mess it still looked bad. Pat wasn't the only one that thought that.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> By the time I fill this hole and tape it, the area will still have a slight bulge!


You see, by saying this, it sounds like you don't know how to do a patch.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Really sounds like you may want to sign up for an apprenticeship program, if you google it im sure you can find one in your area. Best of luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> You did make it sound that after you tried to fix the homeowners mess it still looked bad. Pat wasn't the only one that thought that.





TJ Paint said:


> You see, by saying this, it sounds like you don't know how to do a patch.


Firstly, the drywall only had a hump in it from a structure settlement. The drywall itself was blemish free and originally needed NO prep. I originally told the homeowner that he was being too critical with the hump, and not to worry about it and just let me paint it.

Secondly, to fix this issue was not in my price quote and he seems to want me to do it for free after the fact!

Thirdly, I DID NOT attempt to fix it yet, I am just pissed that he chopped into the wall.

Fourthly, I believe there is still going to be a slight raise in the wall after I fill this unnecessary hole created by the customer. 

Fifthly, I am not going to replace the drywall. I am going to fill the hole with a tight coat of ‘5 minute mud’ using a 6” blade, then when that dries, I am going to put mesh tape over it, then float it a few times with my 14” blade. For FREE I might add!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You are more tolerant than I would be. (I'm mad at him for you) He's pulling you by the short hairs and you are letting him. In Philly talk.. In ain't gonna stop there. Maybe I am just an azz, but if someone crossed a line and tore down my work and expected me to fix it, they would be finished. Fix it yourself as you are obviously more skilled than the professional you hired. Sayonara. Way better customers out there to worry about making some perfectionist cheapskate happy.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> You are more tolerant than I would be. (I'm mad at him for you) He's pulling you by the short hairs and you are letting him. In Philly talk.. In ain't gonna stop there. Maybe I am just an azz, but if someone crossed a line and tore down my work and expected me to fix it, they would be finished. Fix it yourself as you are obviously more skilled than the professional you hired. Sayonara. Way better customers out there to worry about making some perfectionist cheapskate happy.


I am 2/3 the way done the job and 2/3 paid. Grin ane bear it!

He didn't tare down my work, he is trying to be helpful! haha


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with Ken that you should walk from this one. But rather than put all of the blame on the customer, try to learn from this. How can you change your sales approach or your contract to prevent this from occurring again?

I used to have these types of things happen, and so long as I put all of the blame on the customer, they happened again. As soon as I changed what I did, they started going away.

Brian Phillips


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Brian said:


> I agree with Ken that you should walk from this one. But rather than put all of the blame on the customer, try to learn from this. How can you change your sales approach or your contract to prevent this from occurring again?
> 
> I used to have these types of things happen, and so long as I put all of the blame on the customer, they happened again. As soon as I changed what I did, they started going away.
> 
> Brian Phillips


I started this job 2 weeks ago, I have 4 rooms in the house to do and I am in the last room. This was a surprise to me to see the homeowner do this. 

How do you prevent a homeowner from doing what he wants in his own home when you are not there?

*Have a clause in the contract:* The customer can not alter any work in progress as specified in the scope of work?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The best painter in the world would have that in his/her contract, yes...

But the best painter in the world wouldn't need it most likely, because his/her customers would'nt want to mess with the job, that's why they hired the best, etc.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Philly,

Dude, you can't possibly be surprised by the volley of taunts you've received after claiming you're the best at this that and the other, then post a pic of some lame homeowner's meddling and get all hyper text about it. Take control of the situation man. It's YOUR job site.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Steve, I have installed drywall in complete rooms.
> I think you are missing my point to this thread!


I agree

I'm gonna start over and read it again.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I use to have tons of trouble with homeowners, I took Ken's advice about raising prices. It's amazing how there is such a high correlation to problem customers and those not willing to pay much for a job. The more you charge, the more you get homeowners that think you are in full control. It's not great advice for a beginner that doesn't have a lot of leads and is hungry for work - but I don't see a cure for that other than have a night job in the meantime to compensate. 

As long as you work for bargain basement toilet bowl customers, this constant aggravation will be yours. Personally - I'd patch that thing for free and then get the F' out of there. That isn't much more than an hour's work including all the mixing. And then learn to be an a$$hole back. Roll on a real thick coat of Aura, and dry cut any of the cuts that doesn't cover perfectly and call it 2 coats - he won't notice the difference.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ok seriously..
I'd say to the HO:

"Wow, I guess you REALLY wanted that spot torn out. I can fix it, but I'll have to charge you for it"

Do you think saying something like that might work?


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> The best painter in the world would have that in his/her contract, yes...
> 
> But the best painter in the world wouldn't need it most likely, because his/her customers would'nt want to mess with the job, that's why they hired the best, etc.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Great, let me see your contracts?


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> ok seriously..
> I'd say to the HO:
> 
> "Wow, I guess you REALLY wanted that spot torn out. I can fix it, but I'll have to charge you for it"
> ...


Money is not the point. The point is, I would never have dug into the wall like that! That is not how you fix and issue like I described!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

He probably figured it was his wall, and he could do whatever he wanted.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

At this point, I think all you can do is either fix it, or not.

I'm out of ideas.

*handwashing sounds coming from my bathroom*


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Great thread.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

You should have noticed the bad spot and pointed it out before you started . Good to see though that you sucked it up and will try and fix it as best that you can with the slight bulge and all . Hopefully the HO will be happy with just a slight bulge...after all...you are just a painter and not a jack of all trades .:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Philly,

I am not sure anyone can or should "control" what a homeowner does to his own property. Heck, he could splash paint on newly painted areas if that were his wont.

HOWEVER, you are not obligated to fix it for free.

Inform him in a calm voice that there will be an upcharge for this and "rejoice" he's added more work for you.

If he gets belligerent about compensation, start taking pictures and walk ..... to your lawyer.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

With all the time and energy spent on this thread I could of had that fixed, the room painted, check cleared and off to the next job. Get over it, learn from it, fix your contracts and move on.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> With all the time and energy spent on this thread I could of had that fixed, the room painted, check cleared and off to the next job. Get over it, learn from it, fix your contracts and move on.


Happened on Saturday and I don't work Sundays! I will put something in the contract for future reference! Thanks!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Philly,
> 
> I am not sure anyone can or should "control" what a homeowner does to his own property. Heck, he could splash paint on newly painted areas if that were his wont.
> 
> ...


Completely disagree. In a construction contract, the owner has permitted the contractor to the access, and to the control of anything pertaining to the project and its ultimate completion. Anything that arises during that process not covered under the original contract is subject to a change order.

Lawyers are an option, but are never desired, and should be used as a last resort when all other options have been exhausted.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> You should have noticed the bad spot and pointed it out before you started . Good to see though that you sucked it up and will try and fix it as best that you can with the slight bulge and all . Hopefully the HO will be happy with just a slight bulge...after all...you are just a painter and not a jack of all trades .:whistling2:


yeah but only painters should be on site, jack of all trades are hacks:whistling2:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you not wearing your whites on this job or something?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Completely disagree. In a construction contract, the owner has permitted the contractor to the access, and to the control of anything pertaining to the project and its ultimate completion. Anything that arises during that process not covered under the original contract is subject to a change order.
> 
> Lawyers are an option, but are never desired, and should be used as a last resort when all other options have been exhausted.


I'm not sure what you disagree with. It sounds like we are on the same page, just different wording. If the HO alters something in the middle of contractual work, he gets to pay for the additional work he caused. If you disagree with the notion that a HO can not be controlled about what he does to his own home, then yes, we disagree. And I'll bet not one of us could legally stop a HO from destroying our work (without an injunction). He would still be obligated to *pay*, but I believe altering our work would be legal.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm not sure what you disagree with. It sounds like we are on the same page, just different wording. If the HO alters something in the middle of contractual work, he gets to pay for the additional work he caused. If you disagree with the notion that a HO can not be controlled about what he does to his own home, then yes, we disagree. And I'll bet not one of us could legally stop a HO from destroying our work (without an injunction). He would still be obligated to *pay*, but I believe altering our work would be legal.


Intresting Bill. If a contractor was to cease all work due to a homeowners interference, I think that the homeowner would be the one in breach of the contract simply by preventing the contractor from completing the job as promised. The contractor IMO would have the right and validity to claim loss of time and other implications related to the homeowner's interference. 

In reality these interferences are more of an annoyance rather then a catalyst for legal pursuit. This is why I don't like homeowners and would rather not deal with them.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> yeah but only painters should be on site, jack of all trades are hacks:whistling2:


Lets define jack of all trades, master of none - a guy that does a little plumbing, electrical, tile, baby sits (haha), painting, drywall, carpentry, etc...

its very common for a painter to do drywall repair.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Intresting Bill. If a contractor was to cease all work due to a homeowners interference, I think that the homeowner would be the one in breach of the contract simply by preventing the contractor from completing the job as promised. The contractor IMO would have the right and validity to claim loss of time and other implications related to the homeowner's interference.
> 
> In reality these interferences are more of an annoyance rather then a catalyst for legal pursuit. This is why I don't like homeowners and would rather not deal with them.


Good points however, I am not going to make an issue with the customer, over 30 mins worth of work, if that!


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

playedout6 said:


> You should have noticed the bad spot and pointed it out before you started . Good to see though that you sucked it up and will try and fix it as best that you can with the slight bulge and all . Hopefully the HO will be happy with just a slight bulge...after all...you are just a painter and not a jack of all trades .:whistling2:


If you read all of my posts, I stated, it was only a light structure bulge. I would have left it alone and just painted it!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> Good points however, I am not going to make an issue with the customer, over 30 mins worth of work, if that!





PhillysFinest said:


> If you read all of my posts, I stated, it was only a light structure bulge. I would have left it alone and just painted it!


Then why the thread?


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> Then why the thread?


Well, I needed to vent. I just find it unbelievable what SOME customers pull.
There have been more issues with this guy, that I had to smooth out, than I care to mention!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

30 mins. worth of work wow, name that tune brother. Looks a lot like a plaster wall to me.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> Great, let me see your contracts?


I'm not the best, but I nominate The Last Craftsman.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh,I didn't know that little hump was something you were concerned about.I'll be happy to fix that real quick for ya.
Hey,lets take a quick look around and show me any other areas you are concerned about and I'll take care of those too. Just let me do the demo on them so we can keep the costs down for ya.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Unreal - my customer, when I was not on the job, decides to cut a chunk of drywall out and damage the wall, and give me unnecessary extra work.
> 
> Be aware, there was not even a crack in these areas. There was ONLY a slight bulge in the wall, my guess is that it was from settlement or a previous crack repair.
> 
> ...


 Philly.:whistling2:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not the best, but I nominate The Last Craftsman.


TJ - it took about an hour, in actual time to get to this point.
Multi mud coats throughout the day! Tomorrow, a tight skim coat, then a light sanding!

BTW - the bulge is flat as a board!

Hey, I am a jack of all trades, I really need to lose the Painters Whites! :jester:

*TYPO - botch job!*


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad your over the hump Philly!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone have step by step pictures o how to fill a nail hole? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Anyone have step by step pictures o how to fill a nail hole?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This coming from a guy who practically fell off a 6' trying to demo a spray extension......you have an issue with what the kid is doing then don't post. Not like my attitude is any better but damn dude your little man syndrome is getting old


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Intresting Bill. If a contractor was to cease all work due to a homeowners interference, I think that the homeowner would be the one in breach of the contract simply by preventing the contractor from completing the job as promised. The contractor IMO would have the right and validity to claim loss of time and other implications related to the homeowner's interference.
> 
> In reality these interferences are more of an annoyance rather then a catalyst for legal pursuit. This is why I don't like homeowners and would rather not deal with them.


I still say we are not in disagreement.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Anyone have step by step pictures o how to fill a nail hole?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*STEP ONE:*


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> Anyone have step by step pictures o how to fill a nail hole?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No NEPS, I can't help you there. However, if you want page 2, 3, 4, 5 and so on, regarding your (1) page web site (template), I can assist!

Napoleon syndrome? So sorry! :blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Great. Two loser Eagles fans. Hahahaha. Go Vick!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> No NEPS, I can't help you there. However, if you want page 2, 3, 4, 5 and so on, regarding your (1) page web site (template), I can assist!
> 
> Napoleon syndrome? So sorry! :blink:


Where's your site?

Pat


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Where's your site?
> 
> Pat


Pat he has a facebook too but he cant show us that either:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Someone please,please,please call WisePainter back out of retirement. This would be epic.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Someone please,please,please call WisePainter back out of retirement. This would be epic.


Oh God no......


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

BRB....... Fell off a six footer today and need to ice my calf.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Mods, man your battle stations.... Roflmao....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

This reminds me of New Jersey all over again.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Mods, man your battle stations.... Roflmao....


I do miss the little bugger at times. Now someone slap me upside the head before I do something stupid.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I think I am ignored by Phyllis, so this last sidetrack is gonna read a bit wierd:thumbsup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> I think I am ignored by Phyllis, so this last sidetrack is gonna read a bit wierd:thumbsup:


Its ok man i think i am too, hopefully phyllis is taking her time away to go stock up on midol and tampons.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I think I am ignored by Phyllis, so this last sidetrack is gonna read a bit wierd:thumbsup:


But you _are_ a troublemaker. :jester:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

NEPS - just give me your FTP log on details and I will finish your (1) page web site -- cheap! I keep clicking on HOME but it takes me to the same page, and none of the links work on your site! What-up-wit-dat?

Come on, all the money you are making, and you can't get past a 1 page site?


Lets not cry for the mods! Please, I am here to help!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm back. Feel much better. 

Thanks Philly. That would be super awesome. Been having a bitch of a time getting work these days. How will you find the time to do it with working six days a week all by yourself pumping out under priced work?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> NEPS - just give me your FTP log on details and I will finish your (1) page web site -- cheap! I keep clicking on HOME but it takes me to the same page, and none of the links work on your site! What-up-wit-dat?
> 
> Come on, all the money you are making, and you can't get past a 1 page site?
> 
> ...



lol - is that what you use to edit your site?

Pat


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Is this guy the new jersey dude? Awful similar grating personalities...


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, when I am not slamming a brush, I build sites... I own 73 + domains! 
On the side, I am in adult affiliate marketing. Easy money!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Your mother must be so proud...


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Is this guy the new jersey dude? Awful similar grating personalities...


NJ dude? Dude, you are outta your tree! haha


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Well, when I am not slamming a brush, I build sites... I own 73 + domains!
> On the side, I am in adult affiliate marketing. Easy money!


Then why are you embarrassed to show us your site?

Pat


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Your mother must be so proud...


She is! And she is a wealthy woman!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> She is! And she is a wealthy woman!


I knew it! Your living in your moms basement!


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Then why are you embarrassed to show us your site?
> 
> Pat


No embarrassment here. I just know google... I don't want customers to search my name and find this site. I am just here to shoot the s*hit, not deal biz! Anonymity on the internet is granted under the 1st amendment!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> No embarrassment here. I just know google... I don't want customers to search my name and find this site. I am just here to shoot the s*hit, not deal biz! Anonymity on the internet is granted under the 1st amendment!



Chicken......


Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well in the immortal words of Paul Schmidt (magnum cum laude, Bodine Skool of Moderationing)

*And that's enough for me.*


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't want to say I told you so......


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Don't want to say I told you so......


then don't :whistling2:  :jester:


----------

